

Quinnspiracy Theory: The Five Guys Saga - iopq
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-51PfwI3M

======
thedudemabry
Yuck. While there might be a tiny sliver of a journalistic integrity
accusation amidst the noise, this video was a tornado of slut-shaming. I feel
gross now.

~~~
iopq
Sleeping to get ahead in life is just fine and dandy, then? Just because you
call it slut-shaming doesn't make it OK to cheat on your boyfriend and sleep
with five guys. And that she did it to further her career goals is even worse.

------
melonpan
Absolutely disgusting, that woman is.

